# Trade with Atlanta?



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Perhaps this has already been brought up but what about Portland sending Atlanta both Jack and Randolph, along with potentially all four second round picks in exchange for their 3rd and 11th picks, along with whatever contracts they're ready to be rid of (perhaps Lorenzen Wright and Speedy Claxton?).

For Altanta, they'd be getting a more NBA-ready PG in Jack than anyone they'd likely get through the draft. Also, Jack doesn't particularly have to have the ball in his hands to be effective, and I presume they still want the ball mostly going through Joe Johnson.

As for Randolph, playing in the East he might be a 30 and 15 guy. Beyond that, the could move Marvin Williams to SF where he's probably a better fit.

For Portland, the trade would mostly be about the picks, though presumably someone coming back (like Wright) would at least provide more of the LaFrentz/Przybilla sort of depth. The 3rd pick probably _wouldn't_ be Conley but could be whomever the staff thinks is the BPA, or maybe at that point one goes for the best SF available. The 11th pick _might_ be Conley -- I don't think he'd just be a bone for Oden as the more I learn about him the more I like him -- he might quickly become the best defender at that position. Or, if the 3rd pick becomes Yi, Horford, or someone like that, the 11th probably should be the best SF available.

I'm not at all sure this is a good idea. Randolph is a pretty good player and he'd be going out with cast-offs and unproven players coming back in return. The same is true for Jack, if somewhat less so. Regardless, they were both starters nearly all of last year and none of the players coming back (save perhaps a SF taken at 3) would be likely starters. Nonetheless I at least find it intriguing to think about.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ATL has already said it'd take Roy or LA for the #3.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> ATL has already said it'd take Roy or LA for the #3.


Isn't that nice of them. There's no way you give up BRoy or LaMarcus. Send them ZBO for one of there SF's.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Isn't that nice of them. There's no way you give up BRoy or LaMarcus. Send them ZBO for one of there SF's.


Hell no why would we do a stupid thing like that. Atlanta isen't the only takers for ZBo. :chill:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Hell no why would we do a stupid thing like that. Atlanta isen't the only takers for ZBo. :chill:


I would send ZBO to ATL for Josh Smith or Marvin Williams and on of their picks. I don't think that's out of line.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd rather keep Jack and Randolph separate, as I think both could fetch more in a trade individually. This trade is certainly intriguing. Are there players available at #3 and #11 that are worth making a move for? I'm not convinced.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would rather trade Josh Childress for Jarrett Jack. I think he and Conley could be a good PG duo.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> I would rather trade Josh Childress for Jarrett Jack. I think he and Conley could be a good PG duo.


Josh Childress is a pretty interesting player. I'd do that deal.

What do you want for Joe Johnson? You can have anything except the #1 pick, Aldridge or Roy.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Jack for Childress deal wouldn't be bad at all. As long as we have someone lined up to take over PG, and that better not be Blake.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I would send ZBO to ATL for Josh Smith or Marvin Williams and on of their picks. I don't think that's out of line.


I think ATL values Smith as highly as we value Roy or Aldridge, and rightly so, they'd be crazy to trade him for Zach. I would send them our entire roster outside of the #1, Roy, and Aldridge for Smith.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lets not trade with atlanta


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The problem I see in cutting a deal with Atlanta is this:

On paper, dealing Zach for the #3 pick sounds like the best we could do. The catch is, what do we do with the pick? Do you "reach" for a player like Brewer or J Wright (let alone Conley)? Do you grab BPA?

Either B Wright or Horford figure to be the 3rd best player in the draft. Would either be happy playing in a 3 way rotation with LaMarcus and Oden? If not, are you drafting them just to use as trade bait later? Either way, it is a big gamble.

OTOH, I would hope we can get more for Zach than the #11 straight up - particularly if we had to take a junk contract back to make the $$ match up.

Zach for the #11 and one of the (many) decent Atlanta forwards might work - but would Atlanta go for it?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I would rather trade Josh Childress for Jarrett Jack. I think he and Conley could be a good PG duo.


How about Jack for the #11 and you keep Childress? I'm not sure he's shown he's any improvement over Ime Udoka. We don't want to clutter up our roster unnecessarily.

Incidentally, you know who's a real good PG duo? Deron Williams and Chris Paul. How's that Marvin Williams working out for ya?

(Okay, that was harsh - and he's probably working out better than Webster...)


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

meru said:


> How about Jack for the #11 and you keep Childress? I'm not sure he's shown he's any improvement over Ime Udoka. We don't want to clutter up our roster unnecessarily.
> 
> Incidentally, you know who's a real good PG duo? Deron Williams and Chris Paul. How's that Marvin Williams working out for ya?
> 
> (Okay, that was harsh - and he's probably working out better than Webster...)


We better be sure we will get a PG before the season to run this team. There is no way we should trust Sergio with this team YET. He has played well passing the ball against 2nd team defenders, but is a very poor defender. The west has too many good PG's to have someone who can't defend and I don't like Dickau as our other option. If we are sure we will get someone else, maybe we pull the trigger for the #11.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Howabout Zbo, Jarret and all of our 2nd round picks for Joe Johnson and the #11? ? ? ?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'd like to do a Zach and Jack for Josh Smith, Claxton, Solomon Jones, and their 11th pick. Sign Blake in the off season and have...

PG- Rodriguez, Blake, Claxton
SG- Roy, Udoka
SF- J. Smith, Webster
PF- Aldridge, Outlaw, Jones
C- Oden, Joel, Jones

Trade ID: 3844818.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Peaceman said:


> We better be sure we will get a PG before the season to run this team. There is no way we should trust Sergio with this team YET. He has played well passing the ball against 2nd team defenders, but is a very poor defender.


Complete and utter crap,the only reason anybody says sergio is a very bad defender is because thats the same tired excuse that nate used when the fans,players and press were calling for sergio to play bigger minutes and he wanted to stick with his jarrett jack-half court-slow boring-pass it to zach and stand around ball

Considdering he gets on the floor for about 5 minutes a game with the second unit i fail to see how you could make a qualified opinion on his 
defense

And why NOT YET,seems the spanish national team(world champons) have`nt had a problem with it

.......


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Considdering he gets on the floor for about 5 minutes a game with the second unit i fail to see how you could make a qualified opinion on his
> defense
> 
> And why NOT YET,seems the spanish national team(world champons) have`nt had a problem with it
> ...


Yes, 5 minutes a game tops. Whew...well then you must be absolutely sure he's a superstar from those five minutes against the other team's 2nd string guards, right? Sure thing.

And yes, the Spanish national team has him as a backup as well. So I guess we're doing something right if Spain agrees with us.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Complete and utter crap,the only reason anybody says sergio is a very bad defender is because thats the same tired excuse that nate used when the fans,players and press were calling for sergio to play bigger minutes
> 
> Considdering he gets on the floor for about 5 minutes a game with the second unit i fail to see how you could make a qualified opinion on the subject
> 
> ...


Well why don't you tell my what he did last year to show why he is qualified to be a starter? If I remember right, and please correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he end up being third string near the end of the year. With Roy, Aldridge and Zach all injured, Dickau started playing more minutes down the stretch and Sergio wasn't injured. Why if he is so close to being our starter? 

Don't get me wrong, I like Sergio. He needs be more consistant to start. If he earns the starting job sometime this year, then great, but he hasn't come even close to earning a starting job. Why is Portland saying we need a Veteran PG if Sergio is a starting option?


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd do whatever it takes to trade Randolph and baggage to get Joe Johnson.

Sergio
Roy
Johnson
Aldridge
Oden


Now thats a beast.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Peaceman said:


> Well why don't you tell my what he did last year to show why he is qualified to be a starter? If I remember right, and please correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he end up being third string near the end of the year. With Roy, Aldridge and Zach all injured, Dickau started playing more minutes down the stretch and Sergio wasn't injured. Why if he is so close to being our starter?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Sergio. He needs be more consistant to start. If he earns the starting job sometime this year, then great, but he hasn't come even close to earning a starting job. Why is Portland saying we need a Veteran PG if Sergio is a starting option?


There's no substitute for the experience/confidence you gain from playing time. If we keep giving our young players 10 minutes per game they aren't going to develop. If we didn't have so many bigman injuries Aldridge would have still been playing 10 minutes per game until the end of the season, it doesn't mean he's not ready. As for Nate's rotations, there's obviously more to them than talent/skill/contribution.

I'd be all for handing Sergio the reigns until the trading deadline (should we trade Jack), if he doesn't step up by that point we can make a move.


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack/Randolph for Joe Johnson

Atlanta's lineup looks like:

Jack/Childress/Smith/Randolph/Horford

Portland:

Sergio/Roy/Johnson/LA/Oden


I think Atlanta might consider something like that. Especially since they have a logjam at SF and they desperately need inside scoring. Randolph would provide them some serious inside scoring in the East.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

How bout trying to work up a 3 way with Mil, where they get Childress, and yall get the 6th, and we get Jack. Of course it doesn't work salary wise, so some more will need to be added.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> How bout trying to work up a 3 way with Mil, where they get Childress, and yall get the 6th, and we get Jack. Of course it doesn't work salary wise, so some more will need to be added.




I think that's a really good idea.

I'd rather try and do something where we get #6 and Childress.

Maybe......

Portland 

Outgoing
Jack
Przybilla
Webster
Randolph

Incoming
#6
Childress


Atlanta

Outgoing 
Childress

Incoming 
Jack



Milwaukee

Outgoing 
#6
Bobby Simmons

Incoming 
Przybilla
Randolph
Webster


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Josh Childress is a pretty interesting player. I'd do that deal.
> 
> What do you want for Joe Johnson? You can have anything except the #1 pick, Aldridge or Roy.


Nada.

I would definately trade over the #11 and one of Marvin/Childress for Randolph, and might even do that deal for the #3 instead of the #11. But I would prefer to hold on to Joe Johnson and Josh Smith for the time being. Joe Johnson is an all-star and a member of Team USA and Josh Smith could turn into Shawn Marion lite.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

There have been many forum talks about trading with Atlanta. And it has been said in the past that Atlanta has interest in Jack for Childress, maybe even for Marvin Williams.

Supposedly the LA Times is mentioning a POR-ATL trade scenario where we send Zach + Jack and get the #3. But of courrse it will take some filler.

Atlanta is $4.7 mil under the cap, so it helps just a bit. As others have mentioned... Childress and Claxton would be a good starting point for return players. Getting both the #11 and the #3 would be interesting to me.


I am still saying that KP will get Oden and Brewer in the draft somehow. Brewes is what we need at SF without the huge investment in Rashard money wise. Brewer will be able to grow with Oden, LMA, Roy and Sergio much like our beloved bLazers in the late 80's early 90's did... put them toegther, sprinkle with water and let them grow.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Some career stats

Childress 50.5 2FG%, 79.6 FT%, 35.6 3FG%, and 2.8 mil this year

Smith 43.8 2FG%, 70 FT%, 26.8 3FG% and 1.46 mil this year

Marvin 42.3 2FG%, 82.2 FT%, 24.4 3FG%, $4.17 mil this year

Joe Johnson 44.4 2FG%, 76.4 FT%, 37.6 3FG% and $12.7 mil this year


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Atlanta seems like such a natural fit... they've got small forwards and lottery picks, and we've got Jack and Zach as potential pieces for them.

I'm not sure what the best deal that works for both is, but I'm interested to see if something happens here...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

agreed

I would love to get the #3 and #11 and get Marvin Williams who can play both the 3 and 4. It would also be nice to get Childress

Marvin, Childress #3 and #11 for Zach and Jack does not work CBA wise, it needs filler.... but would be a nice positional fill for us

Needs a lot of tweaking to get it there though.. just brainstorming


PG Sergio, Dickau, #11 Conley
SG Roy, Martell, Jones, Ime?
SF #3 Brewer, Childress, Miles?
PF LMA, Williams, Outlaw
C #1 Oden, Przybilla, LeFrentz


That would be sweet

Miles would have to go to trim the roster down to 15


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I couldn't resist one more variant here; this one works on Realgm:

Randolph, Jack and Pryzbilla and as many 2nd picks as they want to Atlanta.

Josh Childress, Speedy Claxton, Lorenzen Wright, Anthony Johnson and pick #3 and #11 to Portland.

Atlanta strengthens their three weak areas, pf, center and PG. They have to give up two PG's in this trade to make it work salary wise but they would still have Jack, Tyron Lue and Royal Ivie. 

Portland presumably keeps Josh Childress and one of the point guards, drafts Brandon Wright or Al Horford with #3 and BPA with #11. 

I don't even know if I like the idea; I'm kind of feeling comfortable with just keeping who we have.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Peaceman said:


> Well why don't you tell my what he did last year to show why he is qualified to be a starter? If I remember right, and please correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he end up being third string near the end of the year. With Roy, Aldridge and Zach all injured, Dickau started playing more minutes down the stretch and Sergio wasn't injured. Why if he is so close to being our starter?
> 
> *YEAH AND WHILE WE'RE AT IT, LETS KEEP BENCHING ROY FOR NO REASON, MAKE TRAVIS OUR MAIN OPTION ALL THE TIME, AND NOT TRY TO WIN, IT ALL WORKED FOR US DOWN THE STRETCH.*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Sergio. He needs be more consistant to start. If he earns the starting job sometime this year, then great, but he hasn't come even close to earning a starting job. Why is Portland saying we need a Veteran PG if Sergio is a starting option?


Sergio has phenomenal court vision and won't have a hard time with always having the option of giving it to Roy, or finding one of the big guys when he penetrates into the lane. These kind of guys aren't around that often who are truly unselfish and goo players. I more want him to improve his shot than his defense, if he develops into a consistent threat from deep it will open up his driving game more, and make teams have lots of trouble doubling on Roy, Aldridge, or Oden with great floor spacing. As far as on defense, it pays to have one quick guy who maybe isn't as strong, and Roy can develop into our stronger and bigger backcourt defender, steals are worth something too.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I think that's a really good idea.
> 
> I'd rather try and do something where we get #6 and Childress.
> 
> ...



sweet idea, as long as bobby simmons remains in limbo land and is not actually traded to a team, just from one.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Atlanta Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 

Tyronn Lue

Lorenzen Wright

Josh Childress

2007 Draft #03 Pick

Incoming 

Zach Randolph

Jarrett Jack

2007 Draft #42 Pick

2007 Draft #52 Pick

2007 Draft #53 Pick



Portland Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 

Zach Randolph

Jarrett Jack

2007 Draft #37 Pick

2007 Draft #42 Pick

2007 Draft #52 Pick

2007 Draft #53 Pick

Incoming 

Lorenzen Wright(expiring)

Josh Childress

2007 Draft #03 Pick

Kurt Thomas(expiring)

2007 Draft #24 Pick



Phoenix Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 

Kurt Thomas

2007 Draft #24 Pick

Incoming 

Tyronn Lue

2007 Draft #37 Pick


I think the Portland and Atlanta deals are fair enough. Atlanta needs to realize that a lineup of:
Jack/Speedy
Joe Johnson/Lue
Josh Smith/Marvin Williams
Zbo/Sheldon Williams
Zaza
Most likely makes the playoffs, and that my friends, is what it is all about. If they don't make the playoffs or come close this year, Billy King is as good as gone. Basically they get two starters for one draft pick. Good deal if you ask me. I added the three seconds because I needed to add Childress to make the salaries work.

Phoenix does this because, and I am sorry to say suns fans, your owner doesn't want to pay luxury tax. So they save about 8 million in luxury tax and salary by trading Kurt Thomas, that's why they add pick #24, plus they get two seconds they can stash some euros with.

Sergio
Roy
Childress
LMA
Oden
#3
#24
oh yeah!


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> Sergio
> Roy
> Childress
> LMA
> ...


I would hate to lose Jack - but I can see it done. You take Brewer or Wright at #3 and make KP do his magic at #24. Re-sign Ime and Travis, Roy will need to play a lot more PG but it is still a good trade for Portland.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Seems like ATL should just draft Brendan Wright @ #3 rather than trade for Zach. I could see them wanting Jack in exchange for the #11, but who would we get at 11 better than Jack? They might do Childress also, but why trade Jack for a minor upgrade at SF? I know Sergio fans want us to trade Jack so we can get more Sergio, but right now Sergio just isn't ready. He should practice his jump shot ... in practice. It seems like we should trade with ATL because of our complimentary position needs, but I don't see many deals that make sense for both teams.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> Seems like ATL should just draft Brendan Wright @ #3 rather than trade for Zach. I could see them wanting Jack in exchange for the #11, but who would we get at 11 better than Jack? They might do Childress also, but why trade Jack for a minor upgrade at SF? I know Sergio fans want us to trade Jack so we can get more Sergio, but right now Sergio just isn't ready. He should practice his jump shot ... in practice. It seems like we should trade with ATL because of our complimentary position needs, but I don't see many deals that make sense for both teams.


The reason Atlanta might prefer Randolph to Wright is that Wright could be several years from making an impact while Randolph is a proven low post offense and this ensures that they also get a starter PG in the deal - but I can see where you are going with this as well.

I have said it before and I will say it again - Jack is too good to move unless it is really a fantastic deal for Portland.


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Josh Childress is a pretty interesting player. I'd do that deal.
> 
> What do you want for Joe Johnson? You can have anything except the #1 pick, Aldridge or Roy.


I tried this idea, but everyone shut it down from across the United States. Its a great idea and i personally still think its a legitimate possibility.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

andalusian said:


> The reason Atlanta might prefer Randolph to Wright is that Wright could be several years from making an impact while Randolph is a proven low post offense and this ensures that they also get a starter PG in the deal - but I can see where you are going with this as well.
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again - Jack is too good to move unless it is really a fantastic deal for Portland.


I guess it depends on what kind of team ATL thinks that have and what they want to make it. To me it looks very young, almost as young as ours, and as a whole isn't that close to being great anyway, in addition to having ownership that has previously been pretty cheap, so I'd guess that the young cheap promising PF would appeal to them more than an expensive but proven veteran. They did just change their ownership structure though, so it's tough to say what they are going to try to do now.

I will say though that trades are generally about maximizing assets, and it doesn't seem like that occurs here. Jack is just as needed here as in Atlanta. We do have an extra PF right now, but in this draft the top players after Durant and Oden are PFs (Wright, Horford, and maybe Yi or Noah). Does it make sense for us to trade for a pick where the projected BPAs are PFs? Of course, we could take whomever we want, but if we trade for the pick and take Brewer, we're basically sacrificing some value from the pick. Just from that, it seems unlikely to me.

We could potentially work out a 3-way deal where we give ATL Zach/Jack for their pick, then trade our pick down with someone else (say Milwaukee or Minnesota) for another major asset in addition to the rights to Brewer or Conley Jr., for example. That would seem to make more sense.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

How bout something like Zach and Jack for Josh Smith, Tyronn Lue and Lorenzen Wright?

Atlanta gets another dominant scorer and a decent PG. Portland gets their SF of the future and clear a ton of cap space since Lue and Wright come off the books next season.

Imagine a starting 5 of Sergio, Roy, Josh Smith, Aldridge and Oden. Good luck finishing around the rim against that.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Latest rumor has it, that Portland and Atlanta are still talking, and are trying to put a third team in to match the salarys, but a trade between the two and a third team could happen very soon. The trade is gonna include Zach Randolph and Jarret Jack for sure, and maybe either Josh Childress or Josh Smith.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Latest rumor has it, that Portland and Atlanta are still talking, and are trying to put a third team in to match the salarys, but a trade between the two and a third team could happen very soon. The trade is gonna include Zach Randolph and Jarret Jack for sure, and maybe either Josh Childress or Josh Smith.


Where did you read or hear this?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Peaceman said:


> Where did you read or hear this?



Somebody close to the hawks organization is telling us everything.

A 2008 protected first round pick will be included, if one of the Joshe's are in it. Another thing we're hearing is that Knight(Hawks GM) loves Brandon Wright, so if the deal doesn't satisfy him, that might be who he'll take.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

As much as I like Josh Smith, I think I'd want someone with a bit more offensive firepower. However, we'd have the lowest opponent field goal percentage in league history... Oden, Aldridge, Smith!?!? We'd average like 15 blocks a game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Somebody close to the hawks organization is telling us everything.


Who's "us" and who's "someone close"?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Who's "us" and who's "someone close"?



I'm not gonna tell you, ask ATLien, he knows.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I'll be sad to see Jack go. I'd love to get Josh Smith but I'm not sure if I'd want to part with both ZBo and Jack.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Who's "us" and who's "someone close"?


It's really odd when we hear rumors from a supposed "source." If it is legit there is probably no way the poster will reveal who told them because that probably would get the source fired. But of course as fans we're real skeptical of hearing anything that is "from someone in the know" its just we'll probably never know if it's true until said rumored deal actually happens.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am glad LMA is out of the question for ATL at least.So whats the deal based around from ATL's side? Is is Smoove and #3, #3 and Chillz, or #11 and a Josh? I really like Josh Smith, but I am not sure if he fits into our new "culture"...if Nate thinks he be okay, then I'm fine with it.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> I am glad LMA is out of the question for ATL at least.So whats the deal based around from ATL's side? Is is Smoove and #3, #3 and Chillz, or #11 and a Josh? I really like Josh Smith, but I am not sure if he fits into our new "culture"...if Nate thinks he be okay, then I'm fine with it.


Aldridge is still very much in the talks, That's who the Hawks really want. Childress is more likely to go, the 11th pick isn't going to be traded, it's most likely gonna be the 3rd pick, and the deal hasn't eexactly happen, there talking, a deal might not go through, Billy seems to want alot for this pick, and he seems to have fallen in love with Yi and Wright.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Why is everyone talking about Josh Smith not fitting into our 'culture' ? Are there some problems I've never heard about? Zach + Jack for Smith seems like a steal for the Blazers, we get a potential Shawn Marion and would become a fantastic defensive team. I'd even throw in a 08 pick to make that work. Although maybe I'm overrating Smith, I haven't seen much of him aside from against the Blazers. What do Atlanta fans think of the trade?

Sergio
Roy
Smith
Aldridge
Oden

I think the shot blocking abilities of that lineup would create a lot of easy fast break points, making up for the lack of outside shooting. Plus, Sergio could run the pick with any of the front three, who can all finish well. Sergio would also have some pretty good defensive backup for when he gets beat off the dribble.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That might be the best shot blocking line-up ever!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Who's "us" and who's "someone close"?


On a mainstream Hawks message board, there's a fairly reliable poster giving little tidbits of information out. Nothing big, but still talk-worthy. I posted a blurb of it over on the Atlanta Hawks forum on this site. I don't doubt the information is legit, but I think there's lots of smoke screens being sent out with so much time left before the draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I doubt KP trades LMA for anything outside of #2 pick package..I don't think the Hawks have what we want for LMA..nor do I think the #3 is enough for him.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> I doubt KP trades LMA for anything outside of #2 pick package..I don't think the Hawks have what we want for LMA..nor do I think the #3 is enough for him.


Agreed. After what Aldridge showed towards the end of the season, not to mention the prospect of pairing him with Oden for the next 10+ years, they'd be nuts to trade him for the #3 pick.

And if the Blazers were to get Josh Smith, i think all the fast break opportunities they would create would go a long way to offsetting the dip in offensive production from losing Randolph. Plus you'd still have Martell Webster off the bench for some outside shooting.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

There's no chance we trade LMA to Atlanta. It wouldnt make any sense at all for several reasons.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Aldridge is still very much in the talks, That's who the Hawks really want. Childress is more likely to go, the 11th pick isn't going to be traded, it's most likely gonna be the 3rd pick, and the deal hasn't eexactly happen, there talking, a deal might not go through, Billy seems to want alot for this pick, and he seems to have fallen in love with Yi and Wright.




If by still very much in the talks you mean "we want Aldridge" and our GM saying "no", then yes he is still in the talks.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Pritchard is a smart man, No way you take Childress instead of Smith.

Childress is mediocre. Josh Smith is an amazing defensive player at the SF spot. You take Smith and run.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

That would be the sickest defensive frontline in the history of the league. Smith, Aldridge, Oden? That would just be nasty on the frontline. I'd love to see that.


----------

